# Warning about petsmart decor!



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a couple of their silk plants, and a couple of the softer plastic ones for my boy. During my recent cleaning, I noticed what looked like a stain on the glass bottom of the tank. Realizing it wasn't just waste, or coming off easily. I pick up the plant and look at the base. It was RUSTING. Their bases contain some sort of metal. Beware!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh crap! Really?! I have one of those plants in my tank right now. I'll check it out during my next water change...

Dangit, and my boy's pretty fond of that plant too...

How long have you had the plant in there?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

That's not the only thing.... When I had those in my tanks with mollies the ends of the leafs frayed. What ended up happening was the mollies swallowed the threads...they must have blocked up their digestive systems because they all started to drop like flies. I of course thought this was some sort of internal parasite because the threads protruded halfway out of them. I had started to treat with some heavy medications which ended up stressing and killing the rest of the Mollie. Point being natural is better... Natural plants absorb ammonia and other by products, provide shelter for fry or bullied fish, or even look nicer and more vibrant. I think these plants are modeled after real amazon swords *I think thats the common name* and I have seen them in green but they might exist in red I just haven't seen it.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a possible idea. If you like the plants, take them out of the base. Use or buy some aquarium gravel. Then buy some aquarium safe sealant, make your own plant base.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that the leaves frayed really quickly, so I would trim off the threads during each water change. I was going to replace the plant after it got frayed beyond repair...

I'm sorry about your mollies, PaulO. I was actually thinking of using live plants...but I'll be moving in and out of my dorms quite a lot, so it wouldn't be very convenient...

And Fishbitty, that's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried pulling the base off the last one I had in use. All the leaves fell off and it decompiled.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

is it the base rusting or the wire inside the stems that is exposed at the bottom and rusting? I think those bases are ceramic but I have had stems with exposed wires start to rust.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it seemed like most of the rust was from the hole where the stem was anchored. BUT I did see rust more than just there.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAH!!!

I have BOTH of those plants! D: And 2 more with the same base! D:

Edit: took all of them out, tyey ARE rusting! And the bases are disintegrating too! D:<

Is it possible to take them back without the original packaging? I just got them last week...

I really liked those plants :C


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

White Mage said:


> AAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> I have BOTH of those plants! D: And 2 more with the same base! D:
> 
> ...



Petsmart should take them back. I took back a plant I had used and said it was defective because some metal was exposed. They were very understanding. Just make sure you have the receipt.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

While we're discussing this, I may as well point out that This http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752283&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No is hollow. One of my platy's some how got stuck INSIDE of it. We had to break it open to get him out. PLEASE beware!!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

This plant also contains metal: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3100067&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

This too: http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Spo...82&sr=8-1&keywords=Spongebob's+house+aquarium


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

The plant in this does too: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753118&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

I think this tank is too small for a Betta anyway, as it is only 0.5 gallons. :/ I just felt I might mention it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have put so many links. :/


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Seems like Marina is the safe way to go here! I should've just spent the extra money and bought the marina 4 pack of silks >.>


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, Penn plax seems to have a LOT of metal... @[email protected] D:<


GRRRR....


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

After you said that yours is rusting after a week White Mage, I'm in the process of dulling the sharp edges of my Marina pennywort plant to replace the petsmart plant. 

Now my tank has only Marina plants, hahaha. But they are really awesome plants, more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

You're probably fine with marina as long as you avoid any of their plastic plants, Had one in this kit YEARS ago (before I knew anything about fish) and the plant rusted and kinda disintegrated. :/ http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753118&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Aquarium companies are aggravating


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I just took out the petsmart silk plant, and looked at the bottom part. It doesn't look rusty, contrary it looks like plastic. I also have one of those magnetic tank scrubbers and used it to see if the bottom of the decoration was attracted to it. It wasn't. 

Correction: I felt a slight pull, so I guess there is metal


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Right in the center is a small thin metal wire.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmm...just wondering. If we bought a new one of these silk plants, and plugged the hole at the bottom with AQ silicone, would it prevent the wire from rusting?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm pretty sure that if you were careful about filling the hole without leaving any gaps, the sealant would make the base water-tight.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe for the 2 plants at the top, but I know one of the other one I bought had the metal going all the way up the stem and there were little mini gaps where you could see rust. D:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> I had a couple of their silk plants, and a couple of the softer plastic ones for my boy. During my recent cleaning, I noticed what looked like a stain on the glass bottom of the tank. Realizing it wasn't just waste, or coming off easily. I pick up the plant and look at the base. It was RUSTING. Their bases contain some sort of metal. Beware!


this happened to me today. The bottom came off and started rusting. Is it harmful?


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

It is harmful; rust is toxic to fish.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

Agh! This is so frustrating. I'll have to replace all of my silk plants; they all have that same base.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> It is harmful; rust is toxic to fish.




oh god! How do i fix them? Silicone? My betta is fine...


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, if they started rusting already, I think the best idea would be to replace them. If you want to get the same plants again, try plugging the bottom up with silicone before putting them in?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> Well, if they started rusting already, I think the best idea would be to replace them. If you want to get the same plants again, try plugging the bottom up with silicone before putting them in?


i threw away the one that was rusting. i thoroughly inspected all the rest and there appears to be no more rust. The reason the first one rusted was because the ceramic bottom fell off, exposing the metal:evil:


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

*sigh* it's so hard finding good fish decor/silk plants these days...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

totally agree...i have had these silk plants for 3 years in my 10 gal. though..they held up pretty darn well..


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey, it was a nice run! 3 years isn't bad  

After closely inspecting my petsmart silk plant, I see that the metal wire IS rusting...plus the leaves are fraying up pretty badly and it hasn't even been a month! Hopefully these Hagen Marina silk plants I got will last for a while...I don't know about 3 years, but hopefully a while


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

From now on I'll just stick with live plants for my goldies. (and Bettas)


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

If I had the option, I would love to have live plants. Unfortunately, I'm a college student living in a dorm, so having live plants would be inconvenient since I'll be moving a lot.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> Hey, it was a nice run! 3 years isn't bad
> 
> After closely inspecting my petsmart silk plant, I see that the metal wire IS rusting...plus the leaves are fraying up pretty badly and it hasn't even been a month! Hopefully these Hagen Marina silk plants I got will last for a while...I don't know about 3 years, but hopefully a while


lol the ones i have had for 3 years were Marinai believe


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

I have both of these plants. D: My male betta LOVED them argh! Noticed the rust on the bottom of each of them. Any way that covering the bottom with silicone would save them or should I just throw them out? Its very expensive to buy silk plants and I'm on a university student budget >.<


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

My goodness! What sort of aquatic company would manufacture aquarium decorations with METAL in them? That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard! Sort of like those 'Betta Safe' decorations I see that have holes in them that are much too small!


----------



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys I've found some good silk plants. They are produced by Bio Orb. My betta loves them and even rests on the larger fake sword. They come in packs of 2. I bought mine through amazon since I could not find anything suitable in the box petstores. I have both the medium and small in my ten gallon. the green ones look very realistic
http://www.amazon.com/biOrb-Silk-Plant-Small-Green/dp/B003BG2TEA/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1360259665&sr=1-1&keywords=bio+orb+silk+plants


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Those sound awesome! MY betta would probably love the larger ones...


----------



## LoriKeet (Feb 4, 2013)

Yikes! My room mate has the red plant in a community tank. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

They should not be allowed to sell those plants! Thankfully, I have a silk plant made especially for bettas. Mine love them!


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

royal said:


> They should not be allowed to sell those plants! Thankfully, I have a silk plant made especially for bettas. Mine love them!


What brand are they?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I forget, but the packaging is white with a red betta on it. I think it just says betta plant on it.... It is sort of ferny,has a grass bushlike appearance, and there is another one too, that is indigo/black and has a bit more of a learners. I'll go on the Site and check, one sec.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Vibransea by Blue Ribbon Pets have silk plants with no metal. You might like them.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Top Fin Small Aquarium plants. Wow, I have four of them in my tanks right now! I bought them because they were not expensive and they were silk, so I thought they would be good for the fish. Yikes!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know if this one is dangerous: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10933760

I just purchased the green one. It was a choice between this or the ones the OP said rusted. I did not like those because of plastic pieces on it and this one was the only other option. Any idea if it contains metal? I may order more online from Blue Ribbon since they have a shorter size that would fit better in my tank.

Also, it Top Fin PetSmart's brand? I was beginning to have a feeling it was since I don't recall seeing it anywhere else.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, it contains metal. Not even sure why. .-.

I had it and it was one of the ones that rusted. The threads on it also came off and got stuck in my filter.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, Top Fin is a Petsmart brand.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if their food is dangerous.....
I don't use it, just wondering....


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wait...Top Fin makes their own food, too?


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm using their betta bits and my sister their fish flakes, they seem fine xD


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm using 4 of their heaters right now... Perhaps it's just the plants.... (I'm hoping so!!!)


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

We should file a complaint orsomething!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The colorburst plants are really good I've found. Just more expensive.

http://www.blueribbonpet.com/showprod.php?id=2143


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

The wire seems to be part of the "stalk"--rather than the rock. Never the less, I removed the leaf stems and leaves from the stalk and simply put the leaves back in the tank by themselves--until I can get better plants. There is no signs of fraying on the leaves, so I think they should be fine. Having the leaves in there isn't the prettiest set up; however, they seem to enjoy the extra hiding places and so do the shrimp.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss. SIP Flare. As for the Top Fin stuff, yeah, it probably is just the plants.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I sure hope so! SIP flare!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> oh god! How do i fix them? Silicone? My betta is fine...


I would suggest you to replace them all.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for posting I have some of these plants and bought them recently so I will probably take them back.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

What do you guys say about fake plants made completely out of silicone? I saw these lovely fake coral/anemones on Ebay made completely out of silicone, and since it's a soft material that doesn't shred, rust, disintegrate, or mess with the tank stats like real coral (or require as much salt or maintenance as real anemones) I think it would be a fun decoration! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200906622384?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130537615040?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14066173506...me=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

I'm not sure about those bases though. They look ceramic, and since it's silicone, I'm not sure they'd put metal in it. What do you guys think?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Kbud said:


> What brand are they?


Sorry for taking so long, it is a marina hairgrass plant.:-D


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

majesticstorm said:


> Wait...Top Fin makes their own food, too?


Top fin makes everything from water treatments to heaters and food. Not a big fan of there heaters and read bad reviews on the water treatment. They even have a bacteria product that "cycles" your tank. I read that it dose nothing at all


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the cherry blossom tree from petsmart, and recently found out there an empty cavity in it that fills with water as it sits in the tank, but when you take it out there's only a small pin size hole for the water to escape, i don't know if it's just mine or what but the water that was trapped smelled horrible and i feel bad that it was in my guys tank for so long.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I'm not sure about those bases though. They look ceramic, and since it's silicone, I'm not sure they'd put metal in it. What do you guys think?


I have several sillicone lants and neve rreally noticed any issues with them
the bases look like ceramic rock. some of the silicone things on mine have falled out over the years and ther eis nothing but sillicone - no metal that I noticed or anything


----------



## Jerry Davis (Feb 24, 2013)

*artforaquariums.com*

Hi there! Check out my handmade aquarium ornaments at my website. They are made with aquarium safe silicon, and tumbled stones. Jerry


----------



## Ciel101 (Mar 18, 2013)

crap, i had those plants in my tanks. I took them out and ordered bio-orb silk plants. hopefully that is better.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

The bio-orb silk plants are great with no fading on my red leaf one for 10 months now and very pretty.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You can also use hotglue to seal off the rusting area. Just cover it completely with a layer of hot glue (works the same as aquarium sealant), let it cool and harden, and at least the rusting problem will be solved. The fraying problem, that could be a bit harder. If you have pinking shears (those scissors that cut in a zig-zag pattern) then you could try shearing the edges, that should prevent the majority of the fraying. Pinking shears are used in sewing to prevent fraying, so I would assume it would work on the fabric plants as well. 

I hope that helps for anyone who has these plants and really wants to keep them.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw this thread and had one of those "uh-oh" moments. My Feng has had that green Petsmart plant in his tank for over a year now. After reading this, I pulled the plant out this morning and discovered rust coming out of the base. I then pulled the plant out of the base just to see how bad it was. There was a half inch of rested metal at the bottom of the plant that was inside the base and rust all in the base. :evil: This is just ridiculous. I have a combination of live and fake plants in my tanks and this just makes me want to change them all to live.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am taking a razor knifer cutting out the metal and taking one the Marina grass plants that came in a multi pack that is useless because it's too sharp (it's covered in this progrect) and using it for the stem and aquarumu gluing it together after reassembly. I will post pics soon.


----------

